# Just plain creepy! A new pen.....



## johnspensandmore (Jul 23, 2010)

We have quite a problem with scorpions around here, and I have been threatening toss one of the nasty critters in some PR and turn his butt into pen! Well (after numerous failed attempts) I managed to produce a finished pen.

I used a Majestic Squire because it has the most "meat" on the tube and because I really like the kit. The background is dissolved rubber on a white base to give it a sort of "industrial" look. 

What do y'all think?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 23, 2010)

You have a winner, that's what I think.


----------



## KenBrasier (Jul 23, 2010)

Awesome, I like that, great looking pen.  How did you do away with him before casting him?


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 23, 2010)

LOVE IT!!! very nicely done!!


----------



## juteck (Jul 23, 2010)

This is really cool. Great idea.


----------



## bobjackson (Jul 23, 2010)

Be careful when you use it.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Jul 23, 2010)

KenBrasier said:


> Awesome, I like that, great looking pen.  How did you do away with him before casting him?



22 magnum... one shot to the head :biggrin: Just kidding, I made him walk the plank into some denatured alcohol.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 23, 2010)

Most excellent. The only thing better would be if it was still alive in there. :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 23, 2010)

EASY seller!  great idea and wonderful "execution"!


----------



## micharms (Jul 23, 2010)

Neat idea and great pen.

Michael


----------



## corian king (Jul 23, 2010)

Fantastic Pen!!


----------



## jimofsanston (Jul 23, 2010)

Becareful. That things payback can really hurt.


----------



## soligen (Jul 23, 2010)

In a word .... WOW!!!

Nicely done


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 23, 2010)

I love it, most excellent!


----------



## snyiper (Jul 23, 2010)

That is one awesome pen ...considering selling blanks?


----------



## johnspensandmore (Jul 23, 2010)

snyiper said:


> That is one awesome pen ...considering selling blanks?




I hadn't really thought about it, but I suppose I could. They would be pricey as there is a lot of work that goes into each one. Heck, just hunting/catching them is a challenge, not to mention the drying and prep work.

Send me an email and we'll talk. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Papa mark (Jul 23, 2010)

How did you go about drying him? Great looking pen, I don't have scorpions where I'm at butb a friend of mine does. Good job.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Jul 23, 2010)

Papa mark said:


> How did you go about drying him? Great looking pen, I don't have scorpions where I'm at butb a friend of mine does. Good job.



I soaked him in denatured alcohol for a few days, removed his insides (guts), "shaped" him on a form and dried him for an hour in the oven (Momma wasn't too thrilled by this!). I'm still working on ways to do this because I had several "silver" on me.


----------



## louie (Jul 23, 2010)

I am having trouble getting past the:



johnspensandmore said:


> We have quite a problem with scorpions around here, ...



Even though it gives me the creeps, it is a cool looking pen. Nice job.


----------



## boxerman (Jul 23, 2010)

A very cool pen.


----------



## David Keller (Jul 23, 2010)

Very, Very cool


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks great, John.  I did one a year ago and mine did not turn out nearly as well as yours.  I gave up for the time being but have been collecting scorps for a while, intending to try it again sometime.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh yeah, John, I sent you a PM.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 23, 2010)

great job!  that is most cool.  Do you have the black scorpions there?  We use to have a lot of them around here when I was a kid, but you rarely find them anymore.  My brother got stung by one once.  It was about like a bee sting to him.


----------



## Mark (Jul 23, 2010)

That is a very cool looking pen. Excellent work on the scorpion placement and finish looks good too. Nicely Done...


----------



## bgibb42 (Jul 23, 2010)

Personally, I won't be standing in line for any blanks like this, but I really admire your creativity and craftsmanship.  Nice pen!


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jul 24, 2010)

ohhh soooo very cool. i, being a penmaker, (with more money:wink would buy one


----------



## Dustygoose (Jul 24, 2010)

Great job on this one.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice pen, great place for him!


----------



## fyrcaptn (Jul 24, 2010)

When life gives you lemons, make lemonade 
When life gives you scorpions, make pens...... 
Kinda got a ring to it      or is that a busy signal?
Interesting indeed. That is pretty slick.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome looking pen..the scorpion looks perfect and I really like the background too.  Definitely one of the cooler looking pens I've seen in awhile.


----------



## wizard (Jul 24, 2010)

Beautiful, original pen! Great preservation and placement of the scorpion on the pen. An entomological treat!! 
Doc


----------



## bitshird (Jul 24, 2010)

Nasty critter, but it made a very unique pen that should draw a lot of interest.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jul 24, 2010)

That's pretty intense.  I can believe you had enough room to turn it all the way down without tearing the little fella apart.

That is very well done.  If you are making more of those blanks, let me know.  I'd definitely buy a couple off you.


----------



## Rob73 (Jul 24, 2010)

That is very cool.


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Jul 24, 2010)

Neat idea i agree with Jon easy sell


----------



## phillywood (Jul 24, 2010)

John, I told Curtis i haven't seen those around San Antonio, but I tell you what I have a very nuisance Possum in my back yard that drives me and the dogs crazy late at night, if you can figure out way to cast this guy let me know. I have to do something about him. it gets my dogs going barking at him late at night every night. Or, I may have to cast his teeth.

You did a great job on that pen, you may be able to send a picture to those film makers and gt into bus. of making them a special order. somehow when I saw that pen it reminded me of movies. You never know.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Jul 25, 2010)

Brilliant idea and excellent workmanship    Your background just adds that special detail and works well


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have to say something that looks great. It's amazing what we can do with resin. And those who admire and don't play with resin just can't comprehend the work that goes into something like this.

I CAN WELL DONE !!!!!!!

.


----------



## splinter99 (Jul 25, 2010)

Execelent pen..It gave me a chill down my spine just looking at it. Im sure glad we don't have them in PA, Although two people that I know have been hospitalized in the last week for spider bites (Brown Recluse)


whats a possum?


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 25, 2010)

I too shall compliment your work! As a fellow caster of resin, I can understand the level of difficulty you endured making this pen. Very well executed, sounds like you have some blank customers already! could be lucrative!!


----------



## Pepsi (Jul 25, 2010)

Excellent just excellent........ If I had access to some that size I'd try my hand at casting some just to see if I could do it. I really do like.


----------



## Rfturner (Jul 25, 2010)

I would buy a blank like that I like the rubber backround that is a great looking pen


----------



## Tanner (Jul 25, 2010)

Now that is way too cool.  Being that I own a pest control company in Phoenix, I must have one of those!  PM me if you can make another blank and sell it to me please.


----------

